# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment >  چه قسمت هايي از برنامه را و چگونه بايد به مشتري تحويل داد؟

## بیتافرهی

با سلام
من برنامه اي به زبان C#‎ و با sql2005 نوشته ام و الان ديگه كارم تقريبا تموم شده ولي چند تا سوال دارم :
1-من براي تحويل كارم به مشتري كدوم فايل هارو بايد تحويل بدم؟
با توجه به اين كه اين برنامه قراره روي هر كامپيوتر ديگري نصب بشه ،و اون كامپيوتر ممكنه برنامه ي C#‎ , SQL 2005 نداشته باشه، براي رفع اين مشكلات چه كار بايد كرد؟)

2- براي تحويل برنامه *،با توجه به اينكه فايل sql , #C از هم جدا هستند* ،آيا امكاني هست كه اين دو را به صورت يك package به مشتري بدهم؟
(*در واقع براي من هميشه يه سوال مطرح بوده كه آيا كاربرد برنامه نصب ،در همچين مواردي هست؟)
*
3*-من مي خواستم براي برنامه ي #C ،يك آيكون روي desktop بگذارم ،مثلا مثل آيكون Yahoo messenger .كه  با كليك روي اون برنامه اجرا شود(مي خواهم آيكون فايل اجرايي ام را عوض كنم)ولي راهش را بلد نيستم. 
*

----------


## parsamiga

سلام

دوست عزیز شما باید با برنامه Install Shield  برای برنامتون ستاپ بسازین ، این قابلیت رو هم داره که دیتا بیس شما رو Atach  کنه

به تالار ستاپ سازی مراجعه کنین

----------


## بیتافرهی

*-من مي خواستم براي برنامه ي #C ،يك آيكون روي desktop بگذارم ،مثلا مثل آيكون Yahoo messenger .كه با كليك روي اون برنامه اجرا شود(مي خواهم آيكون فايل اجرايي ام را عوض كنم)ولي راهش را بلد نيستم.
ميشه درباره ي اين توضيح بديد؟
*

----------


## parsamiga

دوست عزیز وقتی که ستاپ می سازید گزینه ای برای Creat Shortcut روی دسکتاپ وجود داره

----------


## Salar Ashgi

> *(مي خواهم آيكون فايل اجرايي ام را عوض كنم)ولي راهش را بلد نيستم.
> ميشه درباره ي اين توضيح بديد؟*


سلام ، اینم چگونگی عوض کردن آیکون فایل اجرایی ، بصورت عکس :

موفق و پیروز باشید !!!!

----------


## saber4166

سوال 1   =>  کل folder به نام Debug رو باید ببری روسیستم دیگه به خاطر DLL همراه exe 
3 => در قسمت solution  Explorer برو بهproperties رو باز کن در قسمت Application  قسمت Resourse یه icon رو اتخاب کن و بعد برنامه رو Save کن حالا برو exe خودت رو نگاه کن تا تغییرات رو ببینی

----------


## Alen

استفاده از setup خود VS هم خیلی کار رو راحت می کنه

----------

